# Seriously need "bathroom break" button added for driver.



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

It is really hard to not go to bathroom when doing 5 ride streaks ! Some passenger want to go far away!

Or maybe Lyft not to have the button so they don't have to pay streak bonus ? 😉


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

I know as a DoorDash/Ubereats driver, bathrooms have become hard on me. A lot of restaurants, gas stations and other places have all put these OUT OF ORDER signs on their bathrooms because of COVID. 

There have been days where I literally was overjoyed to see an order for certain restaurants, because I know their bathrooms are open. I have literally cut down on how many beverages I drink, for this reason. Though here in the southern Unites States, it still is pretty hot in places and one can sweat a lot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Highlander712 said:


> I know as a DoorDash/Ubereats driver, bathrooms have become hard on me. A lot of restaurants, gas stations and other places have all put these OUT OF ORDER signs on their bathrooms because of COVID.
> 
> There have been days where I literally was overjoyed to see an order for certain restaurants, because I know their bathrooms are open. I have literally cut down on how many beverages I drink, for this reason. Though here in the southern Unites States, it still is pretty hot in places and one can sweat a lot.


In 2020 when Covid first hit all dining was take out only, dining rooms closed. Therefore EVERY bathroom was closed! There was no where but the great outdoors to go to the bathroom. I had a few places that knew me and would let me come thru the back door but 95% of the time you just had to find a discreet location. One night I was behind a building relieving myself when a police car drove around the back of the building and I thought "oh shit". Turns out he had to relieve himself too and we laughed about it. I was lucky.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have often gone to a gas station just to get gas on the way to pick up a passenger and almost never has the passenger ever said anything.

A car bottle is also a great idea for when there is no convenient way to get to a place that isn't going to take you way out of the way.

Great things about using a bottle in your car:

You don't have to worry about places being open or cut down on your beverage intakes
You don't have to worry about being forced to register as a sex offender for unholstering your squirt gun in the alley.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> In 2020 when Covid first hit all dining was take out only, dining rooms closed. Therefore EVERY bathroom was closed! There was no where but the great outdoors to go to the bathroom. I had a few places that knew me and would let me come thru the back door but 95% of the time you just had to find a discreet location. One night I was behind a building relieving myself when a police car drove around the back of the building and I thought "oh shit". Turns out he had to relieve himself too and we laughed about it. I was lucky.


Did you guys squat next to each other and chat it up, shoot the shit?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I have often gone to a gas station just to get gas on the way to pick up a passenger and almost never has the passenger ever said anything.
> 
> A car bottle is also a great idea for when there is no convenient way to get to a place that isn't going to take you way out of the way.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's me but I can't ever seem to completely empty my bladder and urethra while sitting. If I pee in a bottle while sitting in the car, it will feel empty but as soon as I shift a little bit a tiny amount of pee will empty the urethra leaving a small moist mess on my underwear. Sometimes enough to run down to my knee.

So if I'm gonna have to stand up to pee anyways, why bother peeing in a bottle? Looks even more awkward to me.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Accept ride. Pull over. Get in back seat. Use pee bottle. Resuming driving towards pax. Problem solved.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Gatorade bottles have a wide opening, unlike a water bottle. If you're a Captain Drippy keep a roll of the softest toilet paper in the glove box, fold over 3 sheets or so, and do a scrunch-and-punch into the TP before rolling up your hose. If you're still prone to having "a few drops extra," put some TP around the tip and pack it all away (which is why the softest TP is a good idea).

Gals might want a minnow bucket in the trunk, the insert keeps the sloshing down. Open both car doors and put yourself between them. (Also good for guys doing a drop-and-plop.)


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I like the tall plastic peanut bottles. Really wide mouth, fits under the seat, water tight (enough) and I've never filled one in one go.








As for peeing posture, I move the passenger seat all the way forward and I kneel with one knee on the rear floorboard, facing traffic with my back turned to the sidewalk.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Going back to the original post, isn't there a go offline button? Why start a streak if there is a chance you need to pee in the next couple of hours?

Same reason there isn't a "need food I'm hungry" button, and same reason there isn't a "I'm tired and need sleep" button. I mean WTF kind of question is this, are you 4 years old and need your hand held and need to be told when to pee?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Did you guys squat next to each other and chat it up, shoot the shit?


They were probably crossing streams like in Ghostbusters. 







Ghost Busters don't cross the streams


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Maybe it's me but I can't ever seem to completely empty my bladder and urethra while sitting. If I pee in a bottle while sitting in the car, it will feel empty but as soon as I shift a little bit a tiny amount of pee will empty the urethra leaving a small moist mess on my underwear. Sometimes enough to run down to my knee.
> 
> So if I'm gonna have to stand up to pee anyways, why bother peeing in a bottle? Looks even more awkward to me.


Personally I cannot pee at all from sitting in the driving position. Some creativity and experimentation may be necessary.

Positions that work for me within a car:


_Crawling Position_









_Knee Sitta_










_Supine_


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> I like the tall plastic peanut bottles. Really wide mouth, fits under the seat, water tight (enough) and I've never filled one in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t help worrying this is how some poor driver will find out they are allergic to nuts.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Can't help worrying this is how some poor driver will find out how versatile this container is, 1 or 2


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

We all know far too much about reliving ourselves in public.

I keep a large Gatorade bottle handy and regulate my fluid intake. 

I haven't had to wear a diaper yet, but the idea has been seriously considered and not ruled out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I had a few places that knew me and would let me come thru the back door


TMI.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I haven't had to wear a diaper yet, but the idea has been seriously considered and not ruled out.


Should be no shame in it. Astronauts wear them.

But test it at home first. Those things often don't hold as much liquid as you might expect and/or are often poorly shaped to your contours.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds like someone wears adult diapers...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Sounds like someone wears adult diapers...


Getting old sucks and urgency is a common issue. There is no way that adult diapers aren't _a thing_ amongst older drivers.

I seem to be okay when I am sitting, but when I get up urgency kicks in. I definitely am not ruling out adult diapers. Much less embarrassing than the alternative worse case scenario. And adjusting them for maximum coverage and minimal leakage is a good tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Gatorade bottles have a wide opening,


*Pro Tip: *If you’re doing food delivery make sure the Gatorade bottle of pee is clearly separated from the drinks! Would be a shame to accidentally deliver it with the order!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Who orders Gatorade in a bottle? Maybe once in a blue moon if you're stupid enough to do 7-11 orders


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> *Pro Tip: *If you’re doing food delivery make sure the Gatorade bottle of pee is clearly separated from the drinks! Would be a shame to accidentally deliver it with the order!


*Pro Tip*: If you tip your driver in advance, your driver is more likely to follow pro tips.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Who orders Gatorade in a bottle? Maybe once in a blue moon if you're stupid enough to do 7-11 orders


I delivered Gatorade in a 7-11 delivery very recently. But it was blue.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

I just let it run down my leg, then spray febreeze on it.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay . . . Not sure if anybody else does this .. . .

But I have several strategic places ) Behind Strip malls. pull offs, dead ends etc that If I am in a certain section of town. .. I can pull off and take care of the problem, as long as it is a class one download. In the case of a class 2, yeah there are a coupe of establishments that I can use the restroom ( Fred Meyers, Walmart and a few others that are open late)

If none open .. . .then yeah gotta go home.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I've seen plastic bags of shit in parking lots. Along with Gatorade bottles of piss.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Seamus said:


> *Pro Tip: *If you’re doing food delivery make sure the Gatorade bottle of pee is clearly separated from the drinks! Would be a shame to accidentally deliver it with the order!


Pax Text driver, that drink was good, where did you get it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good old Wawa has this thing called bathrooms. 7-11 is hit, or miss and mostly miss. That's why Wawa is taking over the world. Also, Race-Trac has good bathrooms.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Just spent little time and give those gas station. 1 star review and say no public bathroom. More people do it, they will open the bathroom back. 

Those bullshit toilet out of gas station deserve 1 star. We drivers getting gas and drink. Mainly their income and we don't get to use bathroom...,? Nah
1 star for them is only solution


----------

